# New DVR install...625 questions.



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been a DirecTv customer for a long time but decided to make the switch now that i'm moving into my GF's house.

The installer came out today and setup my new 625. Pretty cool guy that left me plenty of extra wire for when I get my deck and move the dish. He also did a very clean install.

While he was here, he mentioned that the 625 and the LNBs for the DISH 500 dish were known to have problems and not to be suprised if 6 months from now i'm making a service call. Is there any truth to this? From what i've read online, that doesn't seem to be the case.

BTW....Before he even did a single thing I made sure that he had a 625 with him.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

WingNut said:


> While he was here, he mentioned that the 625 and the LNBs for the DISH 500 dish were known to have problems and not to be suprised if 6 months from now i'm making a service call. Is there any truth to this? From what i've read online, that doesn't seem to be the case.


I moved from D* to E* last December with a 625 and a 311. Granted, I'm only one out of about 12 million subscribers but, yeah. I had to have the LNB replaced after about 6 or 7 months.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

WingNut said:


> I've been a DirecTv customer for a long time but decided to make the switch now that i'm moving into my GF's house.
> 
> The installer came out today and setup my new 625. Pretty cool guy that left me plenty of extra wire for when I get my deck and move the dish. He also did a very clean install.
> 
> ...


I have had DISH for over two years. I have a 522 (the 625 is just a 522 with a bigger hard drive) and a DISH500. I have never had a service call (excluding one within the first month to give me DP LNBs instead of the old kind).


----------

